

Numerical analysis in Javascript - eric_bullington
http://numericjs.com/numeric/index.php

======
eric_bullington
I'm not the author, but I don't think this amazing little library has gotten
the attention it deserves. I saw that the author Sébastien Loisel submitted it
to HN about a year ago when he first made it, but it wasn't picked up. So I'm
re-submitting. Any detailed questions about the implementation will need to be
directed to the author.

------
beagle3
Cool stuff. JavaScript wouldn't be my first (or second, or third, or even
fifth) choice for numeric work, but I'm sure this will come in handy one day
in a project that already exists and just needs a little numerical help.

